# Probleme mit Windows 7 Service Pack 1



## Newsfeed (11 März 2011)

Derzeit häufen sich Berichte, dass es bei der Installation des Service Pack 1 für Windows 7 und Server 2008 R2 zu schweren Problemen kommen kann, in deren Folge Windows nicht mehr startet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

